# need help overclocking



## mikeps3 (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm new to overclocking so i could use a little help my motherboard is a asus m3n72-d, my cpu is a amd phenom 1 x6 1090t 3,2 ghz black box ,windows 7 64 bit, 4 gigs of 1600 ddr2 ram ,how do i bump it up to say 3.6ghz in the bios thanks
System information: This Computer
CPU Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
Number of CPU: 1
Cores per CPU: 6
CPU Type: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU Speed: 3202.2 MHz
Cache size: 512KB
O/S: Windows 7 (64-bit)
Total RAM: 4094.4 MB.
Available RAM: 2492.9 MB.
Video settings: 1920x1080x32
Video driver:
DESCRIPTION: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
MANUFACTURER: NVIDIA
BIOS: Version 70.4.13.0.0
DATE: 9-10-2010
Drive Letter: D
Total Disk Space: 596.2 GBytes
Cluster Size: 4.0 KBytes
File system: NTFS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first before overclocking you need to make sure of a few things.

1. do you have an aftermarket cooler (not the standard one) and sufficient cooling in your case
2. do you have a decent power supply to handle the overclock
3. Is you system one you built yourself.

If the answer is no to any of those then you cant overclock.

To overclock you simply raise the FSB by 10MHz and save and reboot if you get into windows then you go back and do it again.

Once you have increase the FSB by 60MHz then you need to stress test with OCCT for one hour whilst monitoring the temps. Your max temp is 60 degrees c so you do not want to be anywhere near that.

If you get a bsod or the system freezes whilst trying to get into windows you will need to raise the voltage, only ever raise the voltage to the next available level and try again.

When you get to an overclock your happy with you need to stress test with prime95 for atleast 6 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

You also need to make sure that when you raise the FSB that the ram speed does not go above its rated speed and you also need to set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states. You can also if you like manually enter the ram timings to keep them at what it states.

You should never overclock in big amounts straight away otherwise it can damage the cpu. AMDs don't overclock aswell as intels because they have a lower maximum temp than most intels.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You should understand that overclocking is serious business and should not be undertaken lightly. Understand the risks before proceeding. An internet search will provide more than you wish to read.

All else being equal, the faster a computer runs the more power it will consume and the hotter it will get. This puts extra stress on the power supply and requires that you have a good cooling system to handle the heat.

OEM computer systems fail just about every requirement for overclocking. That is why you really need a home-built system to do safe and effective overclocking.

You can learn a lot about overclocking by reading the other posts in this section of the forum.


----------

